# New Gauges!



## mtflyboy25 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey guys,

I am looking for some new guages for my 03 Z. I am going green inside and out and I was looking at some GlowShiftGuages that my friend has in his NSX. I think it looks sweet. What do you guys think? Are they legit?


Here is an example of the guages im wanting..


----------

